# Orvis Waders



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Orvis has dropped the price on their Pro Guide waders. From $279.00 down to $199.00.
Anyone have experience with this wader?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Orvis has dropped the price on their Pro Guide waders. From $279.00 down to $199.00.
> Anyone have experience with this wader?


I do and have had for many years. I am assuming you are talking about the Pro Guide II although I have had both. The Tan ones with the mesh pocket/handwarmer in the front.
Here is the deal. Great waders, BUT, the weld next to the seam on the inside of the leg wears too fast causing small pin holes right next to the seam. Easy to correct. I ran a bead of Aquaseal down the weld on a brand new pair and they have been great for the past two years because of that.
I am going to go out on a limb here and say, that the reason for the drop in the price is to get rid of the old stock and make room for the new model which I have "only heard" that they are correcting this problem by running ONE seam down the leg on either the front or back instead of the side.
For $199. I would say go for it but get some Aqua seal first. They really are a comfortable wader.
Just my opinion


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I'll do as you have suggested and run some aqua-seal down the seam. Do you have a "best" method for applying it?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Orvis waders - sh*ty. period. Get some from another brand for the same price. Better yet, get whatever Simms you can afford.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Thank you for the reply. I'll do as you have suggested and run some aqua-seal down the seam. Do you have a "best" method for applying it?


Either the little paint brush, or, squeeze some on and wet your finger (preferably with water and not your tongue :lol: ) and smear it up and down to keep it smooth and thin. Make sure to get the connections.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Orvis waders - sh*ty. period. Get some from another brand for the same price. Better yet, get whatever Simms you can afford.


Do you just hate Orvis for the name, or have you really had some experience with them? What did you not like about them. Bad fit? Leaky?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Leaky. Lots of the outfitters around here rent out orvis waders to clients because they are relatively cheap. I have to deal with clients complaining about cold, wet feet on a much too regular basis. So far my Simms G4 pros have over 100 days and don't even have a pinhole leak. I averaged 25-30 days with Cabelas brand and maybe 40 days with Patagonia. Patagonia is MUCH better than Orvis but still nothing like the Simms.

Another thing, most waders have some sort of limited warranty. Putting aquaseal on a seam will always void that warranty. Pinholes are ok but you are never going to seal a seam leak 100% with aquaseal. Its like pissing in the wind.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you. I received some as a Christmas gift. I'll let you know how they perform for me.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Leaky. Lots of the outfitters around here rent out orvis waders to clients because they are relatively cheap. I have to deal with clients complaining about cold, wet feet on a much too regular basis. So far my Simms G4 pros have over 100 days and don't even have a pinhole leak. I averaged 25-30 days with Cabelas brand and maybe 40 days with Patagonia. Patagonia is MUCH better than Orvis but still nothing like the Simms.
> 
> Another thing, most waders have some sort of limited warranty. Putting aquaseal on a seam will always void that warranty. Pinholes are ok but you are never going to seal a seam leak 100% with aquaseal. Its like **** in the wind.


\

They prefer you try to fix them yourself first so, I really don't think that will void anything. It didn't on mine at any rate. I use mine at least 4 days out of 7 during the summer, fall, spring months and maybe 2 out of 7 in the snowy winter. Two years old and no leaks.
I am not putting down Simms at all, I wear Simms boots. 
You are talking about a $600. wader. In my opinion for that kind of scratch they better seal themself.
I do agree with your recommendations however. All good waders. Orvis gets a bad rap in my opinion and mostly from hear say, not from actual users.
I don't find them any cheaper then Patagonia, Cabela's, L.L. Bean etc.
For that matter I think I would look at WJ if I were in the market for a new pair.
I found clients got wet feet from even the Simms. Not from leaks but from COTTON socks and pants.
Maybe you could help me with this however, I have *heard* (don't you just love that HEAR SAY :lol: ) that Simm's is getting really tough about their warrenty on their waders. Have you had this problem?


----------



## Mojo (Oct 2, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Leaky. Lots of the outfitters around here rent out orvis waders to clients because they are relatively cheap. I have to deal with clients complaining about cold, wet feet on a much too regular basis. So far my Simms G4 pros have over 100 days and don't even have a pinhole leak. I averaged 25-30 days with Cabelas brand and maybe 40 days with Patagonia. Patagonia is MUCH better than Orvis but still nothing like the Simms.
> 
> Another thing, most waders have some sort of limited warranty. Putting aquaseal on a seam will always void that warranty. Pinholes are ok but you are never going to seal a seam leak 100% with aquaseal. Its like **** in the wind.


You guide for Trout Bum out of PC?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

madonafly said:


> I found clients got wet feet from even the Simms. Not from leaks but from COTTON socks and pants.


LOL, so much truth to that. I was running up on a trail in the snow this past weekend, and passed some guys hiking in the snow with their levi's... They looked cold, can't imagine why. :roll:

I am surprised how much cotton is still used.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree. It is a lot of money to spend on waders. The only reason I have them is they were a "perk" of the job. The middle priced waders are darn good for the money. 

I used to guide and work as the asst. mng for trout bum 2 since 2/03. I had a pretty bad falling out with the new owner and have moved on and now work purely as a guide for PC Flyshop, all seasons adventures, and RMO.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol true that, Madonafly! I love the guys that show up to the river in BUSINESS SUITS! Simms isn't too bad on their warranty. They wont just replace anything like Patagonia and Orvis, but if there is a defect in the product they will take care of the problem. Barbed wire fences are not warranty issues, nor are pinhole leaks. But premature seam delamination is another story. Have a Simms authorized dealer send them back for you and I honestly think that you will get better service.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fished the simms G3 now for 4 years and love them still. I don't use them in the summer I much prefer to wet wade as soon as possible. Can't wait for wet wading and big bug season... Yummy!! -*|*- -*|*- --\O *()* *()*


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Right on...WET WADING! Has anyone seen the SUN? I think I lost mine. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> lol true that, Madonafly! I love the guys that show up to the river in BUSINESS SUITS! Simms isn't too bad on their warranty. They wont just replace anything like Patagonia and Orvis, but if there is a defect in the product they will take care of the problem. Barbed wire fences are not warranty issues, nor are pinhole leaks. But premature seam delamination is another story. Have a Simms authorized dealer send them back for you and I honestly think that you will get better service.


Typical "guide" response, "I love the guys that show up to the river in BUSINESS SUITS!" Prejudement of a client based on what he is wearing should not even be considered. How does this effect the way you treat him on the water? Maybe it should have you rolling dollar signs in your eyes, so you can get a bigger tip for sucking up to a business person.

Also, if the waders are crappy and the outfit selling them knows they are being cleared out because of a defect or inferior product, wouldn't it be nice to make the consumer aware of it upfront? What would be wrong with giving the purchaser the truth and let them decide if the feel they would still get their moneys worth at the discounted price? Are all fly shops, guides and outfitters working on the same integrity of the used car salesman?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

_(quote) if the waders are crappy and the outfit selling them knows they are being cleared out because of a defect or inferior product, wouldn't it be nice to make the consumer aware of it upfront? _

Absolutely! As far as Orvis goes (and mind you I have no love or hate relation with Orvis) While working for the company, I saw the Pro Guide change once. Went from the Green material to the Tan and Articulated knees, built in gravel guard, hand warmers, thicker and I am sure a few other features. They then closed out the GREEN ones which really had no problems, just new design and probably new manufacterer.
Now they are closing out the Tan ones for a new design. Sure there has been a problem (with some) on this weld and I am sure that has been addressed on the new ones. My tan ones got a leak after heavy use for two years, but my partners hasn't and they still look as good as new, so this isn't a SURE FIRE defect, but one that can happen.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

HighNdry, maybe before you judge ME you should figure what the hell I am talking about. The business suit comment was in regards to "why would you show up for a fishing trip in a business suit" It has nothing to do with they have may have more money and may tip better. Some of my best tips have come from your average working class joe and some of the worst come from people with mega millions to spend. Your financial portfolio has really nothing to do with how you tip your guide. 

And were talking about using them on a guide trip, not selling them. The OUTFITTER has to deal with repairing and sending back waders. THEY are the one who owns them. 

What else to you have to bash on everyone who tries to give you some good and useful information? I was honest and helpful to you now I am being compared to a used car salesman. Well buddy, look elsewhere for info cause you wont get it from me anymore.

p.s. Good information Madonafly. First hand info is the best info.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

We were talking about waders until your guide attitude came through. Tell me who's doing the judging. I don't look at a guy and wonder why he shows up anywhere with what he is wearing. Someplaces in England, they are required to wear a jacket and tie to get on the water. Now I know you're a guide, your information is biased anyway. Why is it a guide has to always throw out the fact that they are a guide? I know guides that don't have people skills and don't know all that much about fly fishng. Why is it inportant for us to know a guide is a guide on a an open web site forum? Because they think it adds credability to what they write. It doesn't. I know punk kids that got into guiding because daddy ran an outfit. Guide qualifications mean nothing only to the guides themselves.

So if I show up in a pair of discounted Orvis waders are you going to wonder why?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> We were talking about waders until your guide attitude came through. Tell me who's doing the judging. I don't look at a guy and wonder why he shows up anywhere with what he is wearing. Someplaces in England, they are required to wear a jacket and tie to get on the water. Now I know you're a guide, your information is biased anyway. Why is it a guide has to always throw out the fact that they are a guide? I know guides that don't have people skills and don't know all that much about fly fishng. Why is it inpotant foe us to know a guide is a guide on a an open web site forum? Because they think it adds credability to what they write. It doesn't. I know punk kids that got into guiding because daddy tan an outfit. Guide qualifications mean nothing only to the guides themselves.


It's pretty obvious who is judging who here.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You bet I'm judging him. I have the right to judge a business and whether I want to pay him to guide me fishing. When you stick yourself out there and let the world know you are being paid to guide, then you are putting yourself out there to be judged. You don't have to tip a guide who is worthless.

If your not wearing Simms, then your nothing!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> You bet I'm judging him. I have the right to judge a business and whether I want to pay him to guide me fishing. When you stick yourself out there and let the world know you are being paid to guide, then you are putting yourself out there to be judged. You don't have to tip a guide who is worthless.
> 
> If your not wearing Simms, then your nothing!


Are you drunk?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you judging me?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Are you judging me?


You know I am.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:rotfl: You can wear whatever you want! I told you about by experiences with several different waders (including Orvis, Patagonia, Cabelas, and Simms) and I told you that Simms has been by far the best quality wader out there for me. Lots of companies make some good waders. The new WJ's are pretty nice and Cloudveil makes two real nice waders. But you took offense that I said the Orvis waders are sh*tty because you just got a pair. Right on dude. Im a poser, and you called my bluff thats cool. Now relax and go fishing! Thats all of our common ground here. Its fun! We don't care what waders you have so long as you are standing in a river waving a stick!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW... :shock: Where did all this action come from...it used to be pretty quiet here...

I'm still stuck in some Cabela's waist high wader's I've had all year...these have worked well for me since they've been used mostly on a pontoon...I can wear these over levi's and not have to spend a lot of time 'dressing' when we get to our destination..
On river's I have a pair of Ovis Hip wader's I like to wear, they are almost bulletproof and can take a lot of abuse due to trees, branches, rocks and climbing through brush and crap. 
However, I believe if I fished as much as some of you guy's I would like to get some Simms or some quality Orvis some day.... 
I would also like to get some good chest wader's someday, but I haven't found the ones that fit short, round,wide, fat guy's yet....

Go fishing...


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> WOW... :shock: Where did all this action come from...it used to be pretty quiet here...
> 
> Go fishing...


UOTF thats why its busy here....

... they are : )


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

.45 said:


> WOW... :shock: Where did all this action come from...it used to be pretty quiet here...
> 
> I'm still stuck in some Cabela's waist high wader's I've had all year...these have worked well for me since they've been used mostly on a pontoon...I can wear these over levi's and not have to spend a lot of time 'dressing' when we get to our destination..
> On river's I have a pair of Ovis Hip wader's I like to wear, they are almost bulletproof and can take a lot of abuse due to trees, branches, rocks and climbing through brush and crap.
> ...


Just a question, but why did you go waiste high in the first place when all chest high do both.
Not trying to fan the flame here, cause I did it also way back. For me it WAS a money thing, that ended up biting me on the rear.
I wear HIPPERs now on my pontoon, like you said easy as heck to get ready. In fact I can wear hippers on my H3.
Anymore, I don't see the need for much more than hippers on casual fishing trips. Guiding they come in handy, I had to fish a client out one time....scared the crap out of both of us. Small river, but she found the hole LOL
Just got the new Orvis catalog and I was right on the new Pro Guide 3's. One seam up the back. Of course the price went up some. $345. or something around there now.

By the way early Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

madonafly said:


> *Just a question, but why did you go waiste high in the first place when all chest high do both.*
> Not trying to fan the flame here, cause I did it also way back. For me it WAS a money thing, that ended up biting me on the rear.
> I wear HIPPERs now on my pontoon, like you said easy as heck to get ready. In fact I can wear hippers on my H3.
> Anymore, I don't see the need for much more than hippers on casual fishing trips. Guiding they come in handy, I had to fish a client out one time....scared the crap out of both of us. Small river, but she found the hole LOL
> ...


In response to your question, I've actually had the hip's for quite a few years and just got the waist high's last year. .....I just haven't been able to find a pair of chest wader's I'm comfortable in yet. The Orvis hip's I have are almost a duck hunting wader, they're tough and can seem to handle river fishing better than the Cabela's breathable's. 
I really hate suspender's or straps over my shoulder's....Any suggestion's?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear you on the straps. Like I said, I have the Pro Guide II and I just fold them down and make them waisties, but I am finding out, I can use my hippers for any river I go to. Run Off might be a different story. I have the Orvis Breathable Boot Foot hippers which I love, but in all honesty, they are not that much cheaper than the full wader. Just quick and easy and NO SHOE LACES! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The other bad part is they are felt soles and I prefer the studded Aquastealth, specially in the snow.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

madonafly said:


> I hear you on the straps. Like I said, I have the Pro Guide II and I just fold them down and make them waisties, but I am finding out, I can use my hippers for any river I go to. Run Off might be a different story. I have the Orvis Breathable Boot Foot hippers which I love, but in all honesty, they are not that much cheaper than the full wader. Just quick and easy and NO SHOE LACES! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> The other bad part is they are felt soles and I prefer the studded Aquastealth, specially in the snow.


Sorry about the interruption madonafly . *She* had to look at something quick on QCV and pushed me right outa the way....she's lucky I like her... 

Anyway...I got kinda lost. You like to wear your hips on a pontoon? I have a problem with that as my butt gets wet and when I turn it on 'mach 5' it creates quite a bit of over spray. Are these the Orvis you're talking about? If they are, this what I have in the '05 model..$38.00 on ebay 2 years ago. And mine are camo...kinda.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thems the ones. My butt only gets wet if it is raining. I sit way out of the water.
The H3 I can get a wet butt if it is real choppy


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > lol true that, Madonafly! I love the guys that show up to the river in BUSINESS SUITS! Simms isn't too bad on their warranty. They wont just replace anything like Patagonia and Orvis, but if there is a defect in the product they will take care of the problem. Barbed wire fences are not warranty issues, nor are pinhole leaks. But premature seam delamination is another story. Have a Simms authorized dealer send them back for you and I honestly think that you will get better service.
> ...


Someone has their panties in a wad. -oOo-


----------

